Synchronous Communication Is the New Cocaine in Silicon Valley - devtendo
======
jdauriemma
I recently visited SF and was appalled to see people synchronously
communicating everywhere. It wasn’t just my colleagues in the office; lovers
were synchronously communicating in nightclubs, friends were doing it in broad
daylight in Starbucks, and even homeless people were synchronously
communicating in the middle of the sidewalk. Just anecdotes but I thought I’d
share

